# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  The Mitchell Sister's secret

## tammyy2j

First this is pure speculation but it has been hinted that the Mitchell sisters especially Ronnie i think has a secret that could tear the Mitchell family apart.

They is also rumours of Ronnie and Roxy's dad Archie Mitchell being cast.

So what is the secret?

I'm thinking maybe Eric Mitchell (Peggy's husband) is one of the girls biological father or vice versa Peggy had an affair with Archie and he his Sam's father

----------


## Perdita

That would be very interesting, who is who's child? :Ponder:  This would certainly put the cat among the pigeons. :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

oooo that would make things very intresting, plus I love the Miychells, great family  :Smile:

----------


## BeckyLouise

> First this is pure speculation but it has been hinted that the Mitchell sisters especially Ronnie i think has a secret that could tear the Mitchell family apart.
> 
> They is also rumours of Ronnie and Roxy's dad Archie Mitchell being cast.
> 
> So what is the secret?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe Eric Mitchell (Peggy's husband) is one of the girls biological father or vice versa Peggy had an affair with Archie and he his Sam's father


thats quite interesting as i've always seen ronnie as a very good lookalike for sam....

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah Ronnie and Sam really do look a like lol!!

----------


## BeckyLouise

its not me going mad then haha xx

----------


## LostVoodoo

no you're not, i was thinking that yesterday!  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

I was also thinking that they looked very like each other in the first episode in which Ronnie starred. 

My mate told me that Ronnie and Roxy's dad has a character page on the EastEnders site, so it looks very likely that he will be introduced.

----------


## Perdita

Who is he? Any more info on him?

----------


## LostVoodoo

well i heard that the girls who play Roni and Roxy want Ray Winstone to play their dad, i think that would rock!

----------


## Abbie

lol, i think this is going to be good, the mitchell family always seems to get smaller before it gets bigger

----------


## Perdita

> well i heard that the girls who play Roni and Roxy want Ray Winstone to play their dad, i think that would rock!


Wouldn't it just!  :Cheer:  I say - BRING HIM ON, it should be fabulous. :Clap:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> well i heard that the girls who play Roni and Roxy want Ray Winstone to play their dad, i think that would rock!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it just!  I say - BRING HIM ON, it should be fabulous.


I honestly cant see Ray Winstone joining EE. Anyway isnt he in his (late) 40s? Too young to play their dad then....Roni is in her 30s.

----------


## lizann

it would be interesting if this happens

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...



He is 50 in real life but has a 25 year old daughter, if he started early, he could be her dad.  :Lol:

----------


## no1abbafan

Having watched a bit last night, I reckon Ronnie had a baby that either died or was taken into care, when Roxy said something along the lines, what you had you couldn't even keep hold of and then Ronnie lost it.

----------

tammyy2j (05-12-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Having watched a bit last night, I reckon Ronnie had a baby that either died or was taken into care, when Roxy said something along the lines, what you had you couldn't even keep hold of and then Ronnie lost it.


Yes i thought the same about her having a child that died or was taken off her or else a boyfriend/husband that died or Roxy went with

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by no1abbafan
> 
> 
> Having watched a bit last night, I reckon Ronnie had a baby that either died or was taken into care, when Roxy said something along the lines, what you had you couldn't even keep hold of and then Ronnie lost it.
> 
> 
> Yes i thought the same about her having a child that died or was taken off her or else a boyfriend/husband that died or Roxy went with


I thought it was a boyfriend thing.. I was thinking about Damien.. he is always saying about the 2 of them been together.. maybe she took Damien from ronnie

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perdita
> ...


Ooh that would be fab. But he is to big for the small screen now.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find it all really dull. Ronnie is just a poor copy of Mel i think and the Phil/Jack thing is just gonna be like Phil v Steve all over again. There really is nothing more left for the Mitchells. lets have a new family on the square, EE has proved they can still do it with the fantastic Branning clan.

----------


## soapfan100

Whilst the Ronnie/Jack relationship reminds me of Mel/Steve, I actually think the characters are very different. I'm bored by Phil, but I love Roxy and Ronnie and I think they have brought a breath of fresh air into the soap. I also really enjoy watching Ronnie with Jack, as the they have great chemistry.

----------


## tammyy2j

We should find out soon since Archie will be appearing in Walford  :Thumbsup:

----------


## miccisy

I thought Eastenders had been trying to get the Mitchells to go abroad in July some time but instead have to do something in England. Isnt that around the same time Archie is supposed to be coming into Easties? Maybe thats where they find him...

----------

JustJodi (18-03-2008)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought Eastenders had been trying to get the Mitchells to go abroad in July some time but instead have to do something in England. Isnt that around the same time Archie is supposed to be coming into Easties? Maybe thats where they find him...


The BBC can't afford to send the Mitchells abroad (where are the licence fees going to?) so perhaps they are finding a long lost relative running a pub in a sleepy little village in south London somewhere when Phil is on a busman's holiday.  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Archie does come into it in July. I think they'll bump into him down the South Coast as they're now considering sending the Mitchells there as opposed to abroad.

----------


## di marco

ive already posted this in another thread but thought that it might be better posted here?

apparently according to all about soap (i think it was this mag anyway?) we get to find out what ronnies secret is on friday 16 may. although im slightly confused cos i thought we found out in june/july time with the whole weymouth epis/their dad joining, so maybe the whole secret wont be revealed yet?

----------


## Mr Maestro

I think she has had a baby when she was young and gave it away

----------


## crystalsea

Perhaps the secret is that Ronnie was really a man and had the op and became a woman, hence the great right hook at Seanie baby!   :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think she has had a baby when she was young and gave it away


Yes i'm thinking maybe Ronnie or Roxy had a baby and the other one killed it by accident or gave it away 

We now Roxy's secret is she was a smackhead

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> I think she has had a baby when she was young


I read that on whatsontv.

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/eas...torysofar/2903

----------

Pinkbanana (11-05-2008), tammyy2j (12-05-2008)

----------


## Red08

[quote=tammyy2j;570671]


> We now Roxy's secret is she was a smackhead


She's not a smackhead - she was on cocaine not heroin - not saying either is right though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lizann

Ronnie had a baby when she was younger

----------


## Chloe

> Originally Posted by Mr Maestro
> 
> 
> I think she has had a baby when she was young
> 
> 
> I read that on whatsontv.
> 
> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/eas...torysofar/2903


There was a hint in the way that Ronnie looked at Felix whilst he was playing with Roxy in the lounge, before Roxy fainted.

----------


## tammyy2j

[quote=Red08;571859]


> Originally Posted by Mr Maestro
> 
> 
> We now Roxy's secret is she was a smackhead
> 
> 
> She's not a smackhead - she was on cocaine not heroin - not saying either is right though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoops my bad apologises 

She was a cokehead!

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so Roxy used to be an addict, Ronnie had a kid outta wedlock ( but did she actually have it  or did she terminate it ????? ) * 

*Hey I thought Rox and Ron's daddy was supposed to be on soon????? ( yea this is a bit off topic but staying with the Mitchell thread )*

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *Hey I thought Rox and Ron's daddy was supposed to be on soon????? ( yea this is a bit off topic but staying with the Mitchell thread )*


yes, i think its over the summer, maybe in about a month. i think it will come out then because whatever happened in their youth seems to have effected Ronnie's relationship with her father.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

According to DS this is the song they use in tomorrows episode. It's meant to be incidental to Ronnie's story:

The song is Missing by Everything But The Girl.

I step off the train 
I'm walkin' down your street again 
And past your door 
But you don't live there anymore
It's years since you've been there 
And now you've disappeared somewhere 
Like outer space
You've found some better place

And I miss you 
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you
Oh
(Like the deserts miss the rain) 

Could you be dead? 
You always were two steps ahead 
Of ev'ryone 
We'd walk behind while you would run
I look up at your house 
And I can almost hear you shout, down to me 
Where I always used to be 

And I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you 
(Like the deserts miss the rain)

Back on the train 
I ask why did I come again 
Can I confess? 
I've been hangin' 'round your old address
And the years have proved 
To offer nothin' since you moved
You're long gone
But I can't move on

And I miss you 
Oh-oh (Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain) And I miss you

I step off the train 
I'm walkin' down your street again 
Past your door 
I guess you don't live there anymore
It's years since you've been there 
And now you've disappeared somewhere 
Like outer space
You've found some better place

And I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, and I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain)

Deserts miss the rain
(Like the deserts miss the rain) Like the deserts miss the rain
(Like the deserts miss the rain)

----------


## miccisy

I dont mean to sound dumb but isnt Ronnie supposed to be lke 40 odd years old or summat and Roxy is 30. Could it turn out that Ronnie is Roxys mum. You know like the Kat/Zoe storyline before n that her dad hid it by passing the kid off as his own

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

In real life Samantha Janus is 36, don't know how old Ronnie's meant to be though  :Searchme:  If she's around that age that would make her daughter around 20 and Roxy's 30 so it couldn't be her..

I'd like her daughter to turn up one day in the soap looking for her though.

Anyone else reckon when Roxy's baby is born Ronnie will kind of take over?

----------


## Abigail

Roonnie is about 33/34 would make her daughter between 18 and 20, depending on when she was born.

----------


## JustJodi

> Roonnie is about 33/34 would make her daughter between 18 and 20, depending on when she was born.


 
*didn't she say she was just 14 when she had the baby ?? the subtitles might have been wrong *

----------


## Abigail

Yeah. If she was just 14 then the child would be 20. If she was a few months off being 15 and is only just 33 now then the child could be 18.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Yeah. If she was just 14 then the child would be 20. If she was a few months off being 15 and is only just 33 now then the child could be 18.


and just about the right age to be coming to looking for her real mum....?

it also clicked in my head that since Ronnie was 14 Roxy was probably only about 10/11, which probably explains why she was in the dark about a lot of it.

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> Yeah. If she was just 14 then the child would be 20. If she was a few months off being 15 and is only just 33 now then the child could be 18.
> 
> 
> and just about the right age to be coming to looking for her real mum....?


Indeed. Adopted children are allowed information as to their parents' whereabouts once they are 18. Assuming she was adopted of course.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


Yeah, she might not have gone through the adoption system, just given to a couple the Dad knew. The parents of the child might not have told her she was adopted either.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...


Thats a very good point, but now that the story is out in the open I think a lot of viewers will be thinking that she could turn up

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by StarsOfCCTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


yeh as soon as she said about her dad taking her daughter away the first thing i thought of was that the daughter would probably turn up at some point, thats what usually happens anyway!

----------


## Abbie

It would be good if they left it a few years so we kinda forget about it and then when she turns up it would be more shocking, but I doubt thats gonna happen

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder who the father of Ronnie's daughter is and if and will she will show up?

Anyone feel its similar to Kat's story a child at a young age

----------


## Abigail

> It would be good if they left it a few years so we kinda forget about it and then when she turns up it would be more shocking, but I doubt thats gonna happen


I have a feeling that Roxy's pregnancy is just a way for the scriptwriters to bring Ronnie's child into the show. Obviously now the cat is out of the bag Ronnie is either going to go looking for her daughter or her daughter will suddenly turn up. 

It would have been more dramatic to have her daughter just show up without us knowing about Ronnie having a child.

----------


## Abbie

> Anyone feel its similar to Kat's story a child at a young age


It is simillar, but Im glad its not the same, like Ronnie had her child taken so she starts to Mother Roxy where as Kat had an actual sister for a daughter.
Plus ronnies daughter was taken and we dont know whats happened.
To be honest a lot of pregnancy and secrets of pregnancy seem to revolve around young women

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Maybe Ronnie will find her daughter when they go on holiday since they're meeting their dad and Weymouth is by the sea... :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

I was thinking,,,,,,,, Ronnie only remembers holding the baby briefly ( and managed to get a photo of the baby for her locket  :Confused: ) and then her dad took the baby from her,,Ok
We do not know WHERE he took the baby and WHO he gave the baby to. Ronnie was only 14 when she had this baby,, how does she know if what her Dad told her was true?? :Searchme:   :Searchme:   :Searchme: There are more holes in this story than swiss cheese...... :Rotfl:

----------


## sindydoll

> Roonnie is about 33/34 would make her daughter between 18 and 20, depending on when she was born.


hope she dfosnt come into ee dont want another mitchell  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps they will cast Denise Van Outen as the daughter, the stress of not knowing who her real mother is made her age a bit.  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> and managed to get a photo of the baby for her locket


lol i was thinking that about the photo too, who would have taken the photo for her, seems a bit weird seeing as she said the baby was taken away almost immediately

----------


## Curly19

Ronnie Was Born In 1974 The Baby Was Born In 1988 She Be 19/20 By Now

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> and managed to get a photo of the baby for her locket 
> 
> 
> lol i was thinking that about the photo too, who would have taken the photo for her, seems a bit weird seeing as she said the baby was taken away almost immediately


I believe that nurses sometimes take photos of newborn babies, perhaps that is how Ronnie got hers.

----------


## Abbie

> We do not know WHERE he took the baby and WHO he gave the baby to. Ronnie was only 14 when she had this baby,, how does she know if what her Dad told her was true??  There are more holes in this story than swiss cheese......


 :Ponder:  So what else do you think may have happened?

----------


## Curly19

When Ronnie Talked About Her Mum It Was Allways She Has Anyone Noticed that

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


true, though i was under the impression that she wasnt taken to hospital to have her baby, from what she was saying it sounded more like her father took her somewhere else, i might be wrong though?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by di marco
> ...


I thought she had the baby in that room too.

----------


## crystalsea

I thought Ronnie said she had been taken to a hospital, but to keep face, everyone else was told she had gone to stay with her Aunt - so that might be the confusion  :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

> I thought Ronnie said she had been taken to a hospital, but to keep face, everyone else was told she had gone to stay with her Aunt - so that might be the confusion


Ooo that could explain it, cos I too thought she didnt go to a hospital, I think it was the way she told it, when she said her dad took her daughter away

----------

